# probleme lecture CD gravé



## vinze76 (8 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je suis un petit nouveau dans le monde MAC (en fait, depuis samedi) ... Et je dois dire que je rencontre un petit problème. 

Le lecteur CD n'arrive pas à lire certains CD gravés (que ce soit musique ou photos). Le CD n'est pas reconnu et je dois redémarrer mon Imac pour forcer l'éjection. 
Or ces CD arrivent à être lus par le PC de mes parents (PC premier prix Windows) 

Pour dépanner, je n'ai trouver qu'une solution : remettre le contenu de CD gravés sur le PC de mes parents, retransferer ces fichers sur clé USB pour les remettre sur mon Mac (le truc un peu galère quand même et ce n'est pas pour devoir faire ça que je suis passé chez Apple).

Comment peut s'expliquer cela :
Dysfonctionnement du lecteur CD de mon Mac ?
Fait récurrent en informatique : le CD gravé n'est pas un support fiable car risque de plantage sur certain lecteur ?
Autre raison ???

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2010)

Plusieurs raisons possibles :

- Mésentente entre le type de CD utilisé et le lecteur du Mac (le plus fréquent)
- fatigue du lecteur du Mac (les "mange disques" sont plus fragiles que les lecteurs à tiroir de ce point de vue)
- CD gravé sur un graveur de DVD autre que celui du Mac (problème de parallaxe différente entre les deux, la gravure de CD par un graveur de DVD est souvent délicate de ce point de vue car le faisceau du graveur est beaucoup plus fin que celui d'un graveur de CD, et un autre graveur pourra chercher la piste un peu trop à droite ou un peu trop à gauche, et pourra ne pas la trouver).

Mon conseil : si tu le peux, pour graver les CD, utilise de préférence un graveur de CD, moi, c'est ce que je fais depuis que je me suis aperçu qu'à la longue, beaucoup de CD gravés via un graveur de DVD ont tendance à devenir illisibles avec le temps !


----------



## vinze76 (8 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour ton retour 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Plusieurs raisons possibles :
> 
> - Mésentente entre le type de CD utilisé et le lecteur du Mac (le plus fréquent


 
Des CD de la même marque fonctionnent et d'autres non. 



> - fatigue du lecteur du Mac (les "mange disques" sont plus fragiles que les lecteurs à tiroir de ce point de vue)


 
Le premier CD que j'ai inséré (qui été donc un CD gravé) n'a pas fonctionné ...
A peine sorti du carton que déjà fatigué ? 



> - CD gravé sur un graveur de DVD autre que celui du Mac (problème de parallaxe différente entre les deux, la gravure de CD par un graveur de DVD est souvent délicate de ce point de vue car le faisceau du graveur est beaucoup plus fin que celui d'un graveur de CD, et un autre graveur pourra chercher la piste un peu trop à droite ou un peu trop à gauche, et pourra ne pas la trouver).


 
Je suis pas bien doué en informatique mais grosso modo, cela veut dire qu'un CD gravé à 1 "chance" sur 2 de ne pas pouvoir être lu par un lecture qui n'est pas celui qui l'a gravé ? 
Bon, en d'autres termes, cela ne sert à rien de rapporter mon Mac à la Fnac pour mauvais fontionnement (j'y pense plus ou moins ...) et j'achète un DD externe pour faire mes sauvegardes (surement source de moins d'ennuis) 

Je suis dans le vrai ou pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2010)

vinze76 a dit:


> Des CD de la même marque fonctionnent et d'autres non.


 
De la même marque ? tu es certain ? ils sortent de la même boite ou du même cake ? parce que si ce n'est pas le cas, tu ne peux pas être sûr, une fois, j'ai acheté des cakes de DVD Philips, même identification, mêmes étiquettes et tout, ils avaient l'air en tous points identiques, et lorsque je les passe à mon logiciel d'identification : pan ! Deux fabricants différents !



vinze76 a dit:


> Le premier CD que j'ai inséré (qui été donc un CD gravé) n'a pas fonctionné ...
> A peine sorti du carton que déjà fatigué ?


 
La fatigue en principe intervient un peu plus tard, mais je ne savais pas quel matos tu avais, j'ai donc envisagé toutes les hypothèses connues de moi !



vinze76 a dit:


> Je suis pas bien doué en informatique mais grosso modo, cela veut dire qu'un CD gravé à 1 "chance" sur 2 de ne pas pouvoir être lu par un lecture qui n'est pas celui qui l'a gravé ?



Non, faut pas exagérer, mais si le graveur ou le lecteur a des heures de vol, ça peut arriver, l'usure fonctionnelle induit à force, des jeux dans la mécanique qui provoquent ce genre de phénomène.



vinze76 a dit:


> Bon, en d'autres termes, cela ne sert à rien de rapporter mon Mac à la Fnac pour mauvais fontionnement (j'y pense plus ou moins ...) et j'achète un DD externe pour faire mes sauvegardes (surement source de moins d'ennuis)
> 
> Je suis dans le vrai ou pas ?



Une vérification facile à faire : tu graves un ou deux CD sur ton Mac, et tu essaies de les relire une heure ou deux après. Ton problème ne vient pas nécessairement du Mac.

Cela dit, pour faire tes sauvegardes avec un Mac "à peine sorti du carton", effectivement, tu prends un disque externe (je te conseille un peu plus gros que l'interne, disons au moins une fois et demi), tu le connectes au Mac, tu actives Time Machine et tu déclares ce disque comme étant le disque de sauvegarde, et après, tu oublies, le mac se charge de tout ! C'est ce que je fais chez moi pour ma machine de travail, c'est impeccable, rien à s'occuper, et on ne s'aperçoit même pas quand les sauvegardes se font si on n'a pas mis l'icône de Time Machine dans la barre de menus.


----------



## edd72 (8 Novembre 2010)

Si ça se trouve, tes CDs ont été gravés non finalisés (pose pas de pb à windows) ou en UDF (pour utiliser "comme une disquette", ne pose pas de pb à Windows si un logiciel le gérant est installé...)

Pour moi, le pb est du coté du "type" de CD. Par "type", je n'entend pas la marque ou le modèle mais bien le format. Une analyse d'un de ces disques qui ne sont pas vus et d'un qui est vu pourrait te mettre la puce à l'oreille sur la cause du problème.
(sous Windows, c'est très fréquent que les utilisateurs gravent en UDF sans le savoir, parce que c'est plus simple "à la disquette" et qu'ils ne se posent pas de question sur la spécificité des différentes normes, le truc c'est que je ne crois pas que sous Mac ce soit lisible)
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Format_universel_de_disque


----------



## vinze76 (16 Novembre 2010)

J'ai souvent le problème (toujours sur mes CD gravés) qui a déjà été traité ici : 
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/code-erreur-36-a-101372.html

Bref, si tous mes "soucis" sont lié au switch, je ne dis pas que je regrette, mais je patauge beaucoup 
Je desespère même


----------

